# Depro-Provera shot



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

Anyone else getting the Depro-Provera birth control shot and experienceing NO sex drive? This is driving my husband crazy. I do like not having a period, though. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

I was on depo for a year and a half and also had the no sex drive. I think it is actually a pretty common side affect.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I think a lot of birth control can have that side effect. I'm on Ortho-Evra and my sex drive is like non-existant.Erin, when you went off the Depo, did your sex drive come back? I'm thinking about taking some time off from birth control as it's starting to frustrate my boyfriend.


----------



## Jurena (Jan 15, 2004)

I was on another BC pill for many years. It was Ortho Novum. I was never this bad as far as the sex drive goes. The doctor said this would be better because my mother had breast cancer and this doesn't have the specific hormone in it that causes breast cancer.


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Erin,I switched to Alese 28 and noticed an improvment. I still didn't have the same sex drive as pre-birth control but it was a huge improvement from depo. I will never go back on depo, besides the no sex drive (which was frustrating for my husband) I also gained 15 lbs on it and was always spotting. My body just didn't seem to tolerate it much.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

I was on the depo shot for over a year and it wreaked havoc on me. It was causing me to bleed for a whole month and I just couldn't get it under control. I went to my doc and upon exam he noticed a tiny hole in my uterus. He also told me that this is common with women on the depo b/c it puts so much progesterone in your system, you become low on estrogen, which I was as well. I've spoke with other girls with this as well. I never noticed my sex drive decrease or anything with it. I'm not trying to worry you, but I just wanted to let you know--I'm now on Ovcom35 and have no problems what-so-ever. Good Luck!!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I had a terrible time with depo, I had my period for three monthes strait. It did not effect my sex drive, but I never stopped bleeding. I only had the shot the one time and then it took me eighteen months to get pregnant after that. If you decide you want to get pregnant plan on trying for long time. I also gained 20lbs and i was always tired.


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a question. I am on Depo for just over 2 years, my sex drive is almost gone and I had a big one. I have decided to go back on the pill due to this to see..but how do you do it. When u r due for ur next shot you transfer over to the pill? I also gained 17 lbs and had no idea why now I think I understand.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I transfered to the pill for a short time after depo. They just switched me when I was due for the shot, and I was supposed to use a back up method(condoms) for the first month. Now that I have kids I have the Mirena IUD and I love it.


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks for the info. I am due for my shot june 1st, so I will make appointment and go back on the pill then.


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

Also on the weight gain issue. I gained about 17 lbs and was wondering???when u went off of it did ur weight go down?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

Estrogen is stored in fat cells and manufactured in fat cells so it goes around and around. Deprovera is estrogen and that's why you're gaining weight. Natural Progesterone cream (made from soy, not the synthetic kind) will balance out the estrogen and bring back your sex drive. It'll also help you to shed some of the weight. Read Dr. John Lee's books or visit his website (www.johnleemd.com) for more information on Natural Progesterone. Many health food stores carry it - buy one that is in an airtight container so it doesn't evaporate, is in a lotion that doesn't contain mineral oil (so it absorbs into the skin) and is "USP Progesterone" made from soy. It helps a lot! You can use it along with your BC.Good luck!!


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

well thanks so much. I will visit our local store here and see if they have some.


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

LYNN - I just went on a web site and it says depo gives no estrogen and syn progestorone? is it because it is syn that it does not work like the cream?


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

LYNN - Nevermind I just read up on dr lee's thing and it explained provera to me, thanks again


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

Just called a health store and they have 2 kinds, one cream, one gel, but she says they are made from wild yams? would this be okay?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

Dr. Lee says the wild yam doesn't work as well as the soy as its grown in the wild and is not controlled. Soy based is better. Try the web. There are a lot of them out there.


----------



## lisasummers (Mar 26, 2004)

went out to get some last night and the health store says Canada has banned it because you can overdose on it? so I just bought wild yam pills. will see what they say - again thx for the help


----------

